# Anybody admitted into USC animation program?



## lanzhu (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody admitted into USC animation program?

I m in, From china.


----------



## lanzhu (Apr 2, 2011)

hey, emperor_gort, thanks, you are also apply for USC animation?

I think I will be attend, but I m still waiting another school to make my final decision. 

but they give me $6000 scholarship so I think this really helps.


----------



## lanzhu (Apr 2, 2011)

you are in beijing university?

no ****? I live in Wudaokou, just upstairs of LAIWAI bar. I guess you definitly know this one. 

woo. we should meet up!


----------



## lanzhu (Apr 2, 2011)

@emperor_gort

by the way, you will be attending the writing 

program in 2012 spring semester ?  that's awesome !


----------



## lanzhu (Apr 4, 2011)

that's a pity you are not in beijing anymore. but we could meet in states : )


wudaokou have more and more bars and cafes. But my favourite is still Bridge.

you will be study for the fall 2011? that's awesome!!!
: ) we are pratically study in the same building right? I won't be able to come to the admitted students day because I haven't got my visa yet. will you come?


----------



## Gillizama (Apr 4, 2011)

I was admitted into the animation program!I'm antsy about heading out to California for the admitted students day, so I was online looking for some extra information when I found this.
There aren't very many forum threads talking about the USC Animation Grad. 

@lanzhu
When did you find out about the scholarship you received? Did they tell you in your acceptance letter?  I wasn't offered anything, but was secretly hoping that maybe they discussed money later on. 

@emperor_gort
Congrats on getting in for writing, and good luck to your fiancee on the waiting list! This stuff is crazy stressful.


----------



## lanzhu (Apr 4, 2011)

@ Gillizama

Congrats! They send me an email few days ago. I think if you are citizen from states  you can apply for finacial aid. they told me only american students can apply for it. So I think you definitly can money later.


----------



## Gillizama (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, we'll see what happens. Thanks for the words of encouragement anyways. Too bad you'll be missing the admitted students day, but I'll look forward to meeting you during the year, if you decide to go.


----------



## lanzhu (Apr 10, 2011)

Gillizama

looking forward to see you there too.
how is the admitted students day going ?

do you decide to go ?


----------



## Gillizama (Apr 10, 2011)

Just got back home from the event! Everybody was really nice and the facilities are very, very impressive. If I wasn't dead-set on going before, I think I definitely am now. 
Of the 14 that were admitted, only 7 were there on Friday. The group is very friendly though, I'm sure you'll have no trouble catching up.


----------



## lanzhu (Apr 12, 2011)

@GILLIZAMA


That's great to hear that. I send the deposit and agreement letter few days ago. I think we will be classmates this fall. Cheers: )
ahh~ hear what you say makes me wanna go to states right away!

I just came back from the Great Wall to celebrate my birthday: ) It's a beautiful day,I had great time,
Hope you Have a nice day too!!
(I m happy~~~)


----------

